# Cygolite milion 200 & 150



## ace42 (Apr 11, 2009)

Has anyone used these lights? What do you think of them? I'm thinking of using the 200 on the handlebars and the 150 on my helmet.


----------



## skidiver (Jun 2, 2008)

Bumping to see if anyone has thoughts on these lights. I'm considering getting the Cygolite MiliOn 200 (specifically, I'm comparing it to the DiNotte 200L-AA) for night time road commuting.


----------



## skidiver (Jun 2, 2008)

Here's a link to the MiliOn 200


----------



## ocguy2004 (Jul 12, 2006)

ace42 said:


> Has anyone used these lights? What do you think of them? I'm thinking of using the 200 on the handlebars and the 150 on my helmet.


so whats your verdict on these lights? i ordered a mitycross 350 (arrives next monday). been considering getting a milion 200 for the helmet and run the Mitycross350 on the bars OR run the mityCross 350 on the helmet and get a magicshine for the bars.... 

should mention that my intended use is for trail riding at night...i do like the all-in-one design of the milion200 but only if it produces enough light on the trail (in conjuntion with the mitycross350)


----------



## fatboyp (Sep 26, 2004)

ocguy2004 said:


> OR run the mityCross 350 on the helmet and get a magicshine for the bars....


that's the exact setup I'm currently running and its awesome for trail riding.......especially when you consider the cost.


----------



## BaliBoy (Oct 24, 2009)

*I have a Cygolite Milion*

I bought my Milion the 2nd day it came on REI.com. Have 3 NiteRiders and had been itching to get my hands on a Cygolite, the newest Cygolite!

Pros: Powerful!, lightweight and one piece!

Cons: Beam quality not very good. Light leakage via an outer light ring. Center hotspot is bright but beam has an odd pink color tone.

I also have a NR Minewt X2. The X2 is 150 lumens only VS 200 lumens for the Cygolite Milion. But, the beam quality is better focused (no light leakage like the Cygolite) and it's more white than the Cygolite's pink. The Minewt X2 has a better lens than the Cygolite Milion. The Minewt X2 has better/more even peripheral beam spread.

I use my Milion on my helmet as I feel the more focused beam is more suited for higher mounted helmet point of view.

Does it produce enough light on the trail? Yes. I would not go lower than 200 lumens for trail riding with light mounted on helmet. Even 200 lumens is not enough all of the time. The Cygolite Milion 200 is the minimum that I would use. My NR Minewt X2 with its 150 lumens is not enough for trail riding, in my opinion. Just not enough "throw" with just 150 lumens.

My verdict: Cygolite has very good design engineering (one piece designs, compact, light, etc). But, if beam quality is important to you as it is to me, the Milion is not for you. To me, it's all about beam quality/strength and overall system weight.

Now, for $129 at REI, you most likely will not get a better light for the price.

For me, at least, I would shop around. You can get a NR Minewt 200 for about $160 on sale. Not sure how the beam quality is, but I would definitely check this out before buying the Cygolite.

Also, the Exposure Joystick is running for about $180 from Oryx Distributors, exclusive for Exposure Lights in the USA. I believe you get 270 lumens with the Joystick? Check to verify.

In summary, the Milion is a nice light. But, it's far from perfect. Based on what I have seen, I would shop around before purchasing.

Now, I just sold my NR Minewt Mini USB on Ebay. A new Minewt Mini USB Plus costs the same as the Cygolite Milion 200. If you are down to these two choices, you should go with the Cygolite Milion 200. Both are the same price and the Milion is far more advanced technology and power. The Minewt Mini is an outdated, weak design. You get handlebar and helmet mounts with both.

Conclusion: Will keep up to one year before I sell on Ebay.


----------



## jhkvt (Jun 15, 2009)

*milion 200 great trail light*

I've used my milion 200 helmet mounted for trail riding 5 times so far on dark twisty single track and it is a fantastic light. I occasionally also run an EOS on my handlebars for illumination in front of the wheel but I really don't need it with the power of the cygolite which is amazing for a self-contained light. LOVE the no wires deal. And customer service is great - I had a question and was talking to tech staff within about 90 seconds of dialing the Cygolite phone # on the box.


----------



## ocguy2004 (Jul 12, 2006)

very close to getting the cygolite milion 200 for the helmet to complement the mitycross 350 on the bars. considered the magicshine for the bars...good reviews, but friend said they run "very hot" definity dont want that on my head...plus heard some other questioning the weather proofing. like the compact design (no wires) of the milion 200..particularly for a helmet light. would really rather pick it up around the $100 range though. maybe a holiday sale???


----------



## BaliBoy (Oct 24, 2009)

REI might have a 20% off one item full price coupon for its Christmas sale starting in November. If you buy your item now, REI will backdate up to one month ahead of sale. 

But, you have to make sure that they will have a 20% off coupon. I can't say for sure. 

I don't want to discourage you from getting the Cygolite Milion. 

Can I say one more thing?

As you know, I have the Minewt X2. I feel this is a classic. Perfect balance when battery and light both on helmet, beautiful beam, lightweight, great on helmet and on bar and very good looking.

While I feel that I got my money's worth with the Cygolite Milion, I don't feel it's a classic. It's ugly and I dislike the beam quality. But, I like the power. 

For about $45 more, I could have had the one piece Exposure Joystick Maxx with more power (and more lightweight). 

I am not biased towards NR. I also have the Minewt X2 Dual and I will tell you upfront that 1:45 mins just won't cut it. Red warning light comes on at 1:15 mins and your ride is shot after that as you are racing to get home before your battery dies. 

I've never seen the MityCross beam but I have checked out the light and battery up close. I feel this light has the potential to be a classic. It's all in the beam, though. I've not seen the Mitycross beam yet. 

I've upgraded to the Light and Motion Stella 300 Dual (will be picking up at REI this week). 20% off coupon for October sale! Something about Dual lights that I really love. I think the dual beams (set further apart on the bars) give you better depth perception. 

Good luck and ride safe!!!


----------



## ocguy2004 (Jul 12, 2006)

thanks for the info. saw some beamshots for the exposure joystick and wasn't too thrilled. are you saying the milion 200 beam isnt even as good as that? only milion 200 beam shot i can find is on the cygolite website...so i think they may be a bit biased. i think the scale is teetering more towards the magicshine on the bars....


----------



## BaliBoy (Oct 24, 2009)

OC Guy, I took my Stella 300 dual out for a spin tonight in the dark trails of Irvine. I had my Cygolite Milion on my helmet. 

I compared beams. The Stella 300 is really just 2 Stella 150s. I covered one light up and compared head to head with my Cygolite beam. 

The Cygolite was...ugly. A powerful sort of pinkish beam. 

The Light and Motion Stella was a beauty. Very white. Nice inner circle with diminishing light as you move away from center. 

The Cygolite had a bright center. Then, as you move away from center, darkness. Then, that ugly halo that should not be there. The beam looks like the planet, Saturn. Bright in the center. Dark as you move out. Then, the ring of light that is the halo. 

And, how in the world can an LED beam be pink? 

So, the Milion beam color is ugly compared to the NR Minewt X2. It's much uglier than the Stella 150. 

I am real finnicky when it comes to lights. I collect bike lights. I had a NR Flight 1.5 and a NR Minwet Mini. Still have a NR X2 Dual and X2 Single, Cygolite Milion and a Stella 300. 
I'd rank the Milion ahead of the Flight 1.5 and the Minewt Mini. But, less than the NR Dual, Single and the Stella 300. 

For $129, the Milion is a good deal. But, if you are a no good nothing to do nitpicking wise ass like me, you will go for something else. 

After seeing it head to head against the NR X2 and the Stella 150, the Cygolite is just not as good as either by a long shot in my opinion.

How in the world do you get a pink beam? I just don't get it. 

Thanks for your input regarding the Exposure Joystick Maxx. I will avoid it.


----------



## ocguy2004 (Jul 12, 2006)

thanks baliboy. you made my choice a whole lot easier. i'm gonna go with the magicshine for the bars and use the mitycross on the helmet. while these "cable-free" lights are a great idea, i think they still have some work ahead of them to get them just right. still seem to be issues with beam patterns and power comsumption for the more powerful versions. as for the exposure joystick maxx...i only saw some beam shots...not in person, so its really not fair of me to judge it. you still might want to look at that one up close.


----------



## C-daleRAG (Sep 14, 2006)

I run a Triden X on the bars and a million 200 on the helmet and have been very happy with that set up on tight dark single track. I have not noticed a pink tone to the light and I don't notice a hot spot on the million either, but that could be because I have it aimed up trail and for peeking around corners. I just really love the cordless set up on my helmet. If I were riding on a more open terrain, I might notice the pink/hot spot type beam, or maybe my triden x helps mask it. Just never noticed it.


----------



## BaliBoy (Oct 24, 2009)

C Dale, the pink beam is really there. I see on trails and on streets. If you use your Milion in conjunction with a light from a different manufacturer, I do believe you will indeed see the strange pink colored hue from the Milion. I put my Milion head to head against my Minewt X2 and my Stella 150. The Milion beam was pink. The other two were white. The Stella 150 was the most white (what a gorgeous beam!).

If you cannot see the pink beam in your setup, I am wondering if both the Milion and the Triden X have a pink hue so you can't distinguish it out? 

I define "hotspot" as merely a focal point for the light. I believe that every light has a hotspot, some hotter than others. 

Also, I am positive the "halo of light" does exist in the Milion beam. I went to another REI the other day and tested their Milion against the wall. There was that halo again. My Milion was not defective. It is a common trait in all Milions. This halo of light is what I call "light leakage."

Again, I value beam quality and light weight. The Milion has one of the two.

The Milion is not my sort of light. Again, that's just one man's opinion. 

Maybe others will love it. And, I certainly do respect how others feel and what they value in their light. 

Ride On!


----------



## C-daleRAG (Sep 14, 2006)

The pink could be there. Seems pretty white to me, but I'm coming off a NR trail rat that had a very yellow 10w halogen. One of the reasons I went with the same manufacturer for both bar and helmet is for that exact reason of having the same type of light shining the trail. If I have two different tones shining the trail, it messes with my eyes a heck of a lot more than if there was a subtle hue coming from both. With both being the same brand, and both the same type of bulb, I think the light blends together really nice and you almost can't tell which one is doing all the work . I would recommend a matched set up no matter which brand you prefer, Cygo, NR, stella ect.....
JMHO that happens to work for me. 
BTW it would be silly for us to believe that we all see color exactly the same. Esp at night.


----------



## BaliBoy (Oct 24, 2009)

Cdale, I take it that you find the "color" of light emitted from both the TridenX and the Milion to be about the same, right?

Just curious. 

You know, I found the design and the electronics of my Cygolite Milion to be really good. It's a well designed light. Quality appears to be quite good. I think that is a strongpoint of the Cygolite brand. Its quality.

My opinion (my opinion only) is that their lens quality is poor, as reflected in the quality of light emitted. 

Compared to NiteRider, I believe (my experience only) that Cygolite has better quality than NiteRider. I bought my NiteRider Minewt USB brand new. I immediately found a connector problem which caused the light to flicker on and off. NR has great support and fixed immediately for me no charge. But, it left me scratching my head. How in the world can this happen? Maybe someone might have accidentally pulled on the cord while checking out the light at the store? But, why break so easily? Or, a manufacturer production issue?

So, I like Cygolite's quality over NiteRider. I like NR's beam quality over Cygolite. 

Now, moving up to Light and Motion, that is a totally different class of light. Not the most powerful, but certainly some of the best designed and constructed. I find a reason for the flood/regular combination in my Stella 300. It really works! I've only tried on 2 rides. But, the more I ride, the more I grow into it. 

The connectors are waterproof and tough (I learned about how important connectors are with my Minewt USB experience)! The beam is beautiful! The battery is a perfect fit for the frame. 

You do get what you pay for. Light and Motion is a winner! I am pondering getting a Seca 700 down the line sometime. 

Also, I've been very curious about the Exposure Joystick Maxx. All the add ons (red eye tailight, piggyback battery, white eye dual headlight, etc) are peaking my interest.

And, for a nothing better to do loud mouth lighting freak like me, nothing can be more satisfying than checking out all the great features/qualities of new light sets.


----------



## ocguy2004 (Jul 12, 2006)

baliboy...any chance you can post some beamshots of the milion 200 next time you get it out on the trail?


----------



## BaliBoy (Oct 24, 2009)

OC Guy, I just tried to take photos of the beamshot but the photos do not tell all.

The beamshot looks very nice on digital camera. A bright spot in the middle. Some decreasing light as you move away from center. Looks like a Minewt X2 beamshot. All white light.

But, the beamshot does not show the pink hue. Nor, do the photos show the light leakage halo. My digital camera is a Sony Cybershot. I don't have one of those Nikon professional digital SLRs.

Seriously, if you want to see what the beam really looks like, you have to use the light for real. 

Forget going to the store to try it out against the wall. You've got to have the light on your bike and use it on the trails that you ride. 

I've bought a ton of stuff from REI. I've kept most but have returned a few. They have a 100% satisfaction policy. When I return stuff, I just take the credit and go back into the store and buy more! The stuff that I return, they just sell at their cost in their 4 times a year garage sale!

I've actually given the MagicShine some thought. It runs the new Seoul P7 LED. Now, get the P7 on an Exposure Diablo, you are out $250. Quite interesting.


----------



## ocguy2004 (Jul 12, 2006)

thanks for the info! i just flipped the coin and ordered the magicshine from geoman. i have a friend that has 2 and he loves them...others he rides with says they throw lots of light. so that coupled with my mitycross 350 on the helmet and i should be set!


----------



## BaliBoy (Oct 24, 2009)

Good for you! If you have a chance, let us know how the Magic Shine works for you, OK? 

I will be looking for a high end super bright light in a few months. I almost bought the Light and Motion Seca 700 last month instead of the Stella 300. But, could not justify spending $430 (on sale at REI) for the Seca 700. So, I bought the Stella 300. 

I also almost bit on the Dinotte 400 and 800 package. 

But, again, thought about it and felt that money could be more prudently spent. 

For $90, MagicShine is a deal. 

And, you know what? It's just the beginning. Went to Target this weekend and saw several new LED flashlights. Prices are going down too. All made in China. 

Most of these expensive LED bike lights have the Korean made Seoul LED emitters. Really fine LEDs. But, first mover, cutting edge technology that the Koreans research and develop. Consequently, rather expensive. 

Then the Chinese make en masse at much lower prices and we save!

Interesting thing about the Magic Shine is that it has the newest Seoul P7 LED emitter. How in the world did this get this into a $90 package?

Went riding with my Wife tonight. I had my Stella 300 on the bars, my Minewt X2 on my helmet. She had the Cygolite Milion on her bars. 

She likes her Milion. 

But, again, she can't tell the difference betweeen that and a $30 Cateye. 

I checked out the Milion beam from near and far while we were riding. 

I am disppointed.


----------



## ocguy2004 (Jul 12, 2006)

glad i got the scoop on the milion from you before i got one. i know others have been happy with it...but when i'm out on a twisty trail in the dark...I WANT LIGHT....lol i'll give some feedback on the MS and the mitycross350 after i get them out on the trail...hopefully a side by side beam shot too. thanks again!


----------



## Schultz29 (Oct 12, 2005)

Hope these don't suck as bad as some of you are suggesting. I ordered 2 of the 200 Lumen models today. I will use them mostly for town riding and urban assaults. Right now I'm using a Mini MiNewt and it's pretty dim on dark sections. I also have an older and very functional Niterider Storm. Don't like using it because it's heavy and the battery bag is kinda cumbersome. When I hit the trails I'll probably use the Storm and one of the Cygo Lights on my helmet. I guess if I need maximum light I could charge all 4? I estimate about 900+ lumens if they're all burning at max. 

I really dig the cordless feature of the Milion. Should be perfect for urban riding. Came close to ordering a Niterider X2 but the switch on the battery bugs me. I never mount the battery on my helmet because of the weight but then I'm always trying to find the battery to turn on the light. The X2 is twice the weight of the Milion. I also came close to getting a Stella 200 but again the weight is 3X the Milion and the price is over double. So there it is, I got 2 Milion's, 400 lumens of light at 260 grams for $250 shipped. Hope they don't suck?


----------



## RiderDean (Jul 21, 2009)

guys thanks!! I was leaning toward a Milion 150 because of price and internal battery. But after your posts I think I will go with the MS, get 900 Lumens and pay less. I will only us it when i have to and not for long periods of time on my daily trail ride.


----------



## BaliBoy (Oct 24, 2009)

Hey Schultz, I mount my X2 on my helmet. Headlamp and battery. I think it's a perfect balance of weight. Battery towards the back, headlamp in the middle. It actually feels very good. 

True, it is heavier than the Milion. But, I really like the balanced feel it gives.

Yes, the switch on the battery is not good. I would prefer it to be on the headlamp. But, I do want to point out that the X2 battery switch is illuminated. 

As for the Light and Motion 200L, the only reason why I have not gotten it is because of its 3 cell lithium ion battery it comes with. You cannot mount it on your helmet. You have to put it in your Camelback and run a cord from it to your headlamp. Don't like the feel of a cord around the neck. 

But, I do want to point out that you do get 5 hours on high with the 3 cell lithium ion battery for the Light and Motion 200L. 

I've been itching to order the Exposure Joystick with rear red eye headlamp. Saw a rider with 2 tailights (frame and helmet) and the combination of the two made this person very very visible. Exposure has this policy that you can buy the light and have 14 days to try it out before returning. Of course, you can't mount the light (any little damage they will not accept refund). But, still nice to be able to check out a $200 investment before keeping it.

Finally, I sold my Minewt Mini Plus (weak!!!) to buy a Milion 200. If you are comparing these two producuts, the Milion will do circles around the Mini with sheer power alone. But, the Mini still has a whiter beam than the Milion. 

Overall it's no contest. Milion > Mini by a longshot.


----------



## Schultz29 (Oct 12, 2005)

BaliBoy said:


> Finally, I sold my Minewt Mini Plus (weak!!!) to buy a Milion 200. If you are comparing these two producuts, the Milion will do circles around the Mini with sheer power alone. But, the Mini still has a whiter beam than the Milion.
> 
> Overall it's no contest. Milion > Mini by a longshot.


Thanks, that's good news. I ordered 2 Milion's just before I started reading all the Magic Shine hype. I was so overcome that I ordered a Magic Shine as well. Hope they all show up this week, cause I have a night event scheduled for the coming weekend.

Not sure what I'll do with my Mini MiNewt now but I may keep it for winter night jogging. It'll definitrely be better than the 35 lumen Petzl I used to run with.


----------



## Schultz29 (Oct 12, 2005)

At the end of last week, I received two Cygo Milion 200's and a Magic Shine 900. I tested all three lights over the weekend and so far I think I'm partial to the Cygo lights despite all the hoopla over the Magic Shine. Don't get me wrong, the MS is a nice light and is significantly brighter than the Milions but the wireless, integrated battery of the Milion's is pretty sweet. These lights are rated at 200 lumens but they seemed brighter than that. They are easy to install on your bike and easy to remove. So, if you're commuting the wireless Milion is definitely the way to go. I will continue to use all of these lights and my feelings may change after I have a few more hours on them but right now I'm favoring the Cygo Milion 200. Just my opinion, for whatever that's worth?


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

I have the new milion 150 and i have to say its excellent. Its perfect for commuting and very light @ 130g. The beam is good as well but dont listen to other people who say its pink, it just isnt the first time I saw someone say that I thought they were having a laugh.


----------



## ocguy2004 (Jul 12, 2006)

ocguy2004 said:


> glad i got the scoop on the milion from you before i got one. i know others have been happy with it...but when i'm out on a twisty trail in the dark...I WANT LIGHT....lol i'll give some feedback on the MS and the mitycross350 after i get them out on the trail...hopefully a side by side beam shot too. thanks again!


OK, just had my 1st night ride using the mitycross 350 on the helemt and the magicshine on the bars...great light combo IMHO. the mitycross 350 was very bright...great beam...lite up the singletrack very nicely. the magicshine provided a broader light and did a good job letting me see what was coming up. great white light from the mitycross 350. whiter than the MS. the beam on the MC was tighter than that of the MS...so they made an exellent combo. i left the MS on medium most of the night...had the MC on med for fire road then high for single track. post ride i could touch the MS without it being too hot. when we did pause during the ride i set the MS on low or even turned it off and left the MC on low.


----------



## BaliBoy (Oct 24, 2009)

Oh, it's pinkish alright. Compare the Milion beam side by side with any competitor and you will see the difference. I exaggerate not.

To see, just put lights side by side and you will definitely see the difference in beam quality. And, it all depends what you are comparing against too. 

I compared to the NR Minewt X2 and the Light and Motion 150. 

But, the Milion is only $129. The only other light at that price is the NiteRider Minewt Mini and that is Grandma's technology. You get what you pay for. For $129, you won't get better than the Milion overall. 

But, it's just not for me. 

I sold my Mini on Ebay. I just returned my Cygolite Milion at the store I purchased from.

Next up: NiteRider Minewt 400 and Exposure Joystick Maxx!


----------



## Schultz29 (Oct 12, 2005)

BaliBoy said:


> Next up: NiteRider Minewt 400 and Exposure Joystick Maxx!


Look forward to your take on the Joystick. Wireless is the future. If its got wires, I don't want it.


----------



## The Chaplain (Nov 8, 2005)

Having already ordered my Cygolite MiliOn 200 before reading the reviews here, I was starting to have post purchase dissonance even before it arrived. Mostly due to BaliBoy's dominance on the subject, stating the MiliOn has a pink hue and low beam quality. I will be using the MiliOn 200 on my helmet and my Light & Motion ARC HID on the bar. I took them out tonight and they both have the same wonderful white light and exceptional beam patterns, although the HID is brighter as I expected. I will not hesitate to use the MiliOn 200 riding some dark, twisty single track all on it's own.


----------



## Schultz29 (Oct 12, 2005)

I LOVE my Milion's! I have two of them, I use one on the bar and one on my head. The wireless set up is super cool. At the same time I bought a Magic Shine. It's a nice light and brighter than the Milion's but I can't tell you how convenient it is not to be tethered to a cable. Wireless is the future, all other lights are old school. I use my Milion's when doing urban rides. However, if I hit the trail I'll plug in the Magic Shine as well.


----------



## doog (Jun 18, 2008)

It's possible that BailBoy just got a bad light. I bought one of these when they first came out and there is most definitely not a pinkish hue on mine. The light is great as far as I'm concerned, and the fact that it's all-in-one makes it pretty damn convenient. I live in Portland and the rain hasn't caused any trouble for the light yet, so weatherproofing has been fine over the last few months. I guess time will tell on that front.

Long story short, I wouldn't hesitate to recommend this light. If you buy from some place like REI you can return it if you're not happy with it. Seems like a no-brainer to me.


----------



## oldskoolbiker (Jun 2, 2005)

I have two of these lights, I got them the day they came out. Both of my lights after a few weeks of use developed cracks in the casing near where it bolts to the clamp. 

I emailed Cygolite about this and FedEXed me two brand new units the next day, no questions asked. I had no down time. Mad props to Cygolite on their warranty. My only expense was the shipping to return the defective lights, but they said I could keep all the accessories of the defective lights, they just wanted the light units back only.

Also the replacement lights have had no issues.


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

i got two 200s by accident (was so excited I didnt notice I ordered 2 units until the shipment came).
was going to sell the 2nd one and get a magic shine but after i tried the sweet helmet mount im having second thoughts. 

This being the first high powered headlamp ive used and i'm very impressed, pluse the one piece design is a killer. 

never noticed the pink hue. will check tonight. 

after the review of that guy who opened up the MS and looked at the internals i may just keep the 2nd. will think about it hmm..


----------



## tourist (Oct 13, 2009)

I have a Milion 200 and am generally happy for it. I use it for urban commuter duty and generally really like it. The one piece design is great when you have to pop it on and off of the bike frequently. I've done the separate battery and light thing in the past and never minded it, but having it as one unit is nice.

The first one I got developed a crack in the case and Cygolite replaced it without any hassle. So far, so good with the replacement. The run time is good and the beam pattern is generally good. It throws out more light then a Niterider Minewt USB. The Niterider does seem to have a more even beam pattern. 

Overall I like the light, but wish that the beam as a little more even. Time will tell about the build quality. Seems like a good light for the money.


----------



## Schultz29 (Oct 12, 2005)

I also have a MiNewt USB as well as 2 Cygo Millions 200's. I would agree that the beam quality is not as good as the MiNwet but the Cygo is much brighter and the integrated battery is outstanding. I use these for urban/commuter use and the wireless thing is great. I did some custom fabrication on my Cygo helmet mount. It's the most comfortable helmet light I have ever owned.


----------



## P-47 (Feb 23, 2010)

*MilLion 200 + Pace 295 (I hope)*

I'm mostly a commuter & and a wanna-be day trail rider. Got the MilLion 200 last fall because it gets dark early and stays dark late here in Puget Sound. The MilLion is my first rechargeable, and I'm really happy with it. I will say that I wouldn't want anything lower power. I don't think I'd want a 150. The 200 is just enough for the paved trail part of my commute (some downhill speed, no street lights, no traffic, pedestrians in light-absorbing stealth-wear). Yes it has a ring, but you get used to it, and I haven't noticed the pink hues that others cite. I love that it's lightweight, one piece, has a good helmet mount, and charges on USB. The only real concern I have is that the gasket between the front & back half of the housing pinches out over time. I've loosened the screws (not easy to do because of the heat sink grooves) and reset the gasket twice. I've just ordered a Pace 295 to mount on the bar, because commuters and trail riders can't ever have too much light. Will comment on the Pace 295 after I have some experience.


----------



## P-47 (Feb 23, 2010)

*It's pink, but I still like it*

Got the Pace 295 last week, and yes, by comparison, the MiLion is pink. But the combination is going to work for me, and at $250 for the pair, it's a deal. Having compared the two, I find one feature of the MiLion that really helps the commuter, The flash mode is fast & aggressive. It will get drivers' attention in daylight conditions. The Pace flash mode (not SOS), is more more off than on. I like the Pace295 brightness and pattern on high, but I like the MiLion as a flasher. The MiLion 200 by itself was OK at night, but having both (on high) gives me a lot more confidence on the unlit trails on my commute,


----------



## So Cal RX (Oct 1, 2005)

BTW, just saw that Niterider has it's answer to the Milion: MiNewt 250 cordless for $129. Avail in July?


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

anyone having issues with the cygolite 200 and wireless cyclometers? everytime i go riding at night my cateye wireless strada craps out. after a month of all sorts of workarounds i finally figured out it was the cygolite! it only affects the cyclometer at medium setting, no issues on high burn and seizure-inducing blinking mode.


----------



## Zen_Turtle (Sep 22, 2005)

So Cal RX said:


> BTW, just saw that Niterider has it's answer to the Milion: MiNewt 250 cordless for $129. Avail in July?


Any idea when this will be released? It's on their web site but nowhere to be found to buy.


----------

